# Lightscribe DVD+-Writer/Cd-Writer



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a Lightscribe DVD+-Writer/Cd-Writer and i'm working on Windows Xp Media Center Edition 2005...my drive won't read anything...it won't read any CD's or DVD's...I have a data Cd with all my documents because i recently restored my computer but i can't put it back up because my cd drive won't read it...and this problem has been occuring since before I restored my PC...I can't burn anything because everytime I try, it says please enter blank cd...or dvd if i'm burning a movie...please help...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Does your drive appear correctly in the device manager ? Go to start => run and type devmgmt.msc. Expand DVD/CD-rom drives and check that your drive is there. Tell us if there's some warning or error sign on it.

Does the drive letter appear in my computer at all ? 

What's its brand and model ?

The problem started before you restored your computer or after ? Why did you need to restore your computer and how did you restore it ?


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H21L is what's written in Device manager. There is no warning or error sign next to it. 

This problem started before I restored the computer and I restored it because one of my search companion files were missing and some of my other programs wouldn't work.
I restored the system through start up. I chose system restore and went through a variety of tests and then the last step was restoring and it did.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

When you double click my computer, does the drive appear there ? What does it say about it ? DVD-RW drive or something like that ?

After using system restore you should always redo all the latest critical updates from Windows update. Do that now and report if there's no change.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Is this an HP computer ? Try this : 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=pv-41633-1


> Resolves HP PC System Recovery issues with double-layer DVD+R recording media.


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

I installed the above and still it won't pick up my cd.
Last September of 2006 was the last time I uploaded this cd to the computer and it worked fine. This is the same cd and now it is not working.
I've tried a different cd of the same type and still it doesn't work.
I recently put in my Norton Security cd and it read that but not the CD-R's.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Make sure you can read your data CD on another computer.

Go to the device manager (start => run => devmgmt.msc). Expand DVD/CD-rom drives. Double click your burner and check that its desciption says that the device works normally and shows no problems, that kind of stuff. Expand IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers. Double click each channel there (primary, secondary), go to advanced settings and check that they're all set to "use DMA if available". Report if one of them is set to PIO mode.


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

It is all as you say it to be.
They are all set to "DMA if available".
There are no problems with the burner on device manager.
My CD-R works on another laptop but it won't on my desktop.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Let's try reinstalling your burner. 

Were you given any disk or burning software with it ? Might be some .pdf or .doc manual on that CD, if so refer to those instructions to reinstall your drive.

Else, from the device manager expand DVD/CD-rom drives, locate your burner, right-click it and click uninstall. If there was any burning software you installed with the burner then make sure you have the install CD for it then uninstall it as well from add/remove programs.

Reboot the computer and XP will redetect and reinstall your drive. Then reinstall the burning software. Tell us how that goes.


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

I went into Device Manager and I hit uninstall. Then I restarted the computer and it said new device found. I clicked on the icon and in installed the device. Then I tried putting the cd in, but it still wouldn't read it. Plus when i open My Computer, my DVD-Rom says DVD-RAM instead of DVD-ROM. I have no clue what to do.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

If this is an HP computer then contact HP technical support.

Are there any disks that came with the computer ? Any burning software CD ? 

Do you have the XP MCE install discs ? If so go to start => run and type sfc /scannow (the space after sfc is important). Don't use the computer while the system file checker is verifying your files. It may ask you for the MCE CD.

In the device manager, right-click your burner and try clicking update driver.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to upper and lower filter
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

No discs came with the computer. The computer came with just the computer itself.


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a DVD/CD ROM. It picks up dvds but it cannot pick up TDK DATA CD-R for computer burning. Is it my computer or is it that TDK doesn't work on my computer. It says that it runs up to 48x compatible. Is that the problem? I don't know what to do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look for a firmware update to the drive


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

Where do I look for firmware updates to the drive?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=75
this one uses 3rd party and will void your warranty if used
http://forum.rpc1.org/portal.php


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

It's possible some disks won't work with a given burner. In that case either the blank medias are rebranded or your burner needs some firmware update. The manufacturer's website will tell you which brands are compatible with your burner.

If this is an HP computer then contact HP and tell them about your problems. They'll tell you about any firmware update and whether the TDK CD's should work with your burner or not.

Edit : *dai* beat me :smile:


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, if I try calling HP again, they will attempt to charge me for their help. So I refuse to call them. I went to the site posted by Dai, but it asks me to choose a category and model number. I don't understand what exactly they are asking me so I am still confused.

p.s. My warranty is already voided since I downloaded and installed service pack 2 for Windows XP.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Brotherhood77 said:


> p.s. My warranty is already voided since I downloaded and installed service pack 2 for Windows XP.


Keeping your computer up to date won't void your warranty.


----------



## Brotherhood77 (Jul 6, 2007)

I called HP and they told me it was voided because I installed Service Pack 2.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

First time I hear that. To me that's twaddle but I'd like to hear what other users think about that. I'd call them back and ask them where it's written in your contract that updating Microsoft's Windows with Microsoft's service pack 2 for Windows in order to keep it safe and secure will void your warranty.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

speak to someone else at hp,they would lose a lot of customers if that was the case
the device manager will list it or use this
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
you have to get it right 
a bad flash can render the drive useless
most current drives will tell you you have the wrong firmare and will not update 
but there is always a chance that it will flash the wrong version


----------

